# CAPE TOWN, SOUTH AFRICA????????



## scout (Oct 25, 2005)

I know this may be a long shot but what the heck. Is there anybody from Cape Town, South Africa interested in joining a SA support group? I was in a group last year and it really helped my confidence.


----------



## saint liebowitz (Apr 17, 2004)

heh, no but man i spent time in cape town once, crazy place

didn't even know they had a SA group, cool


----------



## CHAKRAPOINT (Jun 3, 2010)

hey ther i live in Namibia and planning on moving to South Africa cause i wanna meet up with other social phobia sufferers there.here there are no centers for this condition ,just psychologists. im wanting for all south african sufferes to one day meet up somewhere where we can gather.


----------



## SADCT (Apr 28, 2012)

*SAD Cape Town*

Hi Guys,

I have Social Phobia, and have found it very difficult to make friends as a result. But, friends form an essential part of our support system. I know there are others out there, facing the same problem.

This is why I've started a blog, which serves as an online presence for Social Support, for those suffering from Social Anxiety Disorder, General Anxiety Disorder, Panic Disorder, and/or Depression. The objective is for us to eventually organise meet-ups through the blog, in the most relaxing and comfortable circumstances possible.

So, if you're living in Cape Town, and looking for some friends, have a look at my blog: www.sadct.wordpress.com

Take care,
Sam.


----------



## brent99 (Dec 24, 2013)

HI there, I live in Cape Town and just had the same idea. I'm only 11 years late here =) 

If anyone else from Cape Town sees this, send me a message. Would be good to have some local friends who understand social anxiety.


----------

